# best personal ad ever



## Kalalau (Oct 5, 2010)

My daddy had done sprung the coop when I was a child, and was running from the law when I dropped out of 7th grade to smoke dope and get pregnant, since I wanted me a baby and somebody to love me. Since then Iâ€™ve made me nine children that have ten fingers and ten toes and three children that donâ€™t. I kept me forgetting their daddiesâ€™ names, so I had all thirteen daddy-names tattooed on my body in various locales. I like me Stevie-Rayâ€™s name the best because of the way the S wraps around my cleavage all seductive like and the R straddles a stretch mark just perfect. 

I find it difficult to keep my trailer clean with all of the dogs, cats, children, and lice running around, so Iâ€™d like to move into a bigger place with more running water. But, my last baby daddy, Lee-Roy, got sent to jail for driving his truck into a cop car, so I no longer have a steady stream of what you might call â€œopportunity.â€ 

Iâ€™m a big beautiful woman looking for a good man with a job to take care of me and my children. I will give you sex whenever you want it, however you want it, pour you beer for your for breakfast, and do your laundry at the laundro-mat at least once per month. No beating my children very often or bringing your hoes home with you. Keep your drugs outside where the babies arenâ€™t going to poke the dogs with the needles or light the trailer on fire with your cook torch. 

If you treat me right, then you can be my next baby daddy and we can makes ourselves a real family. I have room on my left thigh for your name.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

Marry that bitch!


----------



## mikefwt (Oct 5, 2010)

oh my..


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 5, 2010)

OMFG LMAO this has to be a joke. plz tell me where you found this? ahahaha


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

I bet it's craigs list.


----------



## Kalalau (Oct 5, 2010)

Craigslist... I mailed her SEVERAL times.. apparently it was all a lie.. while she was really nice and had a great sense of humor.. the proper spelling was a dead giveaway that she wasnt for real.. and the whole.. computer literate part on top of that... sigh..


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 5, 2010)

falsifying white thrashyness should be a crime


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha! Yeah!


----------



## miraclesarereal (Oct 5, 2010)

aaaaaawwwwwwwwww


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 5, 2010)

And also....


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 5, 2010)

fuckin hilarious!!!! this thread reminds me of the inbred hick couple on the simpsons!!!!!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 5, 2010)

HAhahaha


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 6, 2010)

hahah. awesome.


----------



## Grimey (Jan 4, 2011)

hahaha, oh my god this is brilliant.


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 8, 2011)

thats all i ever wanted in life, and to find out it's not real, FUCK!!!!!!!! guess i will have to get get drunk till them skinny ones start looking good enough, and come to grips that this was the ''one that got away''. DAMNIT>


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd tap that.


----------

